# How do you keep your employees happy?



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

Our blog article today ( http://wp.me/p1qm37-1t ) talks about how companies are finding out-of-the-box ways to keep their employees happy. So what are some benefit/perks that keep you happy where you work?

twitter.com/crewtracksnow


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Pay me what I am worth(or close), pay me what you owe me, Pay me on time and treat me like an equal not some smuck that just walked in from the unemployment office. Respect me and do not lie or try to cheat me....

I can look over the pay what I am worth if the rest are met, I would rather make less for someone that I like and like to work for then to make a lot of money for someone that I would just as soon hit in the face with a shovel...

but that is me.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I keep that no good SOB with poor pay,lousy long hours,I make him keep spinning his hat so fast doing so many different trades it should have ball bearings in it, works in lousy weather conditions, has to put up with my ''know it all'' type clients,and once in a while I'll give him a pat on the back and reward him with a cold Bud. It's tough being me.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

tuney443;1280935 said:


> I keep that no good SOB with poor pay,lousy long hours,I make him keep spinning his hat so fast doing so many different trades it should have ball bearings in it, works in lousy weather conditions, has to put up with my ''know it all'' type clients,and once in a while I'll give him a pat on the back and reward him with a cold Bud. It's tough being me.Thumbs Up


lol
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Get up early enough and finish the lots by opening when possible and breakfast is on me. As well as I pay $25 an hour to run my trucks.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Cmbrsum;1280966 said:


> Get up early enough and finish the lots by opening when possible and breakfast is on me. As well as I pay $25 an hour to run my trucks.


You have an extra bed for this comming winter? LOL
I would make more $$ driving for you then I do with my own accounts since half still have not paid me.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

usually go to a diner after wards to eat and get food PILED on the table, on me. Pay well (after all, who wants to be shoveling at 3am in a snowstorm for $8/hr???) and on time.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

highlander316;1281007 said:


> usually go to a diner after wards to eat and get food PILED on the table, on me. Pay well (after all, who wants to be shoveling at 3am in a snowstorm for $8/hr???) and on time.


I've always found guys really like when they don't have to buy things for work so that nice new jacket or gift card for a new set of boots works out well. I found a great deal one day on some reflective orange safety jackets so I picked up a few and gave them to the guys. They really like that stuff. Money in a guys pocket let's him decide whats important to him though.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

BLOW JOBS!! they all get them at the end of the season if they where good (LMAO)


----------



## CCR Landscaping (Aug 9, 2011)

usually buy them a pack of marlboro reds and good pay n there good to go


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

TPC Services;1285203 said:


> BLOW JOBS!! they all get them at the end of the season if they where good (LMAO)


You give your guys BJ's?:whistling: I am not sure what to say to this........do you dress up in a nice dress and wear lipstick too?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

The first trick is finding good people. After many, many employee's, subs and temps. we finally found a couple decent guys/girl that want to stick around and seem as though they're going to work out. But last year we had a decent guys as well with exception of a few glitches and they were happy they found a place that paid them and on time.


----------

